# Llama Llama Duck



## pjgat09 (Mar 16, 2006)

*Tyson Mao*

It has been brought to my attention that some people actually thought
"llama llama duck" is my memorization method. Just to clarify, that
was a joke. To understand this joke, check out the link:

http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/llama.php

Yeah... sorry for the confusion. Don't use the llama method.

Tyson Mao
Astrophysics '06
California Institute of Technology


----------



## Joël (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi Peter,

Welcome to the forum! But why are you posting things that someone else posted a looong time ago?

Cheers!

Jo?l.


----------



## pjk (Mar 16, 2006)

Hey Peter,
Nice to see you here.
Patrick


----------



## CraigBouchard (Mar 16, 2006)

Because its STILLL funny 

Craig


----------



## Scott (Mar 18, 2006)

im lost, what is everyone talking about?


----------

